# Required Vaccinations?



## Ben Yule84 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey,

I'm a recent newcomer to owning Pigeons, I currently own 3 tumbling pigeons that I just keep as pet's, this number was previously 5, although we have recently lost 2 to illness.

The remaining 3 have now been re-homed as I wanted to make sure they were away from the environment that may be causing the illness. I have been advised it may have been caused by wild birds, there is actually a tree with a large number of sparrows in it in the garden that share the same space the pigeons used when they were out, there is also a bird feeding table that attracts wood pigeons, doves etc.

I'm about to move house, and will have a garden with much less wild bird activity, although to be on the safe side, I'm also looking to immunise the pigeons against whatever it is wise to do so, so am looking for some advice on what vaccinations are necessary.

Thanks in advance.

Ben/Jasmine


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe this helps a bit.

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/pigeonandloft/ask-vet-theme-questions-vaccination-against-paramyxo-other-diseases


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What was the illness they suffered from?


----------



## Ben Yule84 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not quite sure, I've looked through a number of diseases to see if I can match their symptoms to one, there was no prominent spinning or twisting of the neck which seems to suggest it isn't Paramixo. Mainly it was a loss of appetite and acting very lathargic until they gradually grew weaker and weaker, each time i took them to the vet and they were put on antibiotics but the vet didn't seem to know too much about what may affect a pigeon and the antibiotics didn't appear to help. The one thing that seemed to match the symptoms closely salmanella I believe, although that may be a coincidence I guess.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Salmonellosis is a possibility, or E.coli. Certainly, it's always suggested by RSPB and others about the need to clean and disinfect bird tables periodically, due to risk of Salmonella infection. So, if you get wild birds around, then that could be it, particularly if the droppings turned green and wet.

It is possible to get a vaccine against Paratyphoid, but one can read very varying reports about its effectiveness. The only other vaccines are against PMV and Pox.


----------

